# Gravity Dropper Switch



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Ladies, 

Apologies if there is a thread on this already--if so, point me to it. I did a quick search and didn't find anything.

I have a gravity dropper and love it with one exception. I find the switch a bit difficult to use. In an ideal world, it would just be a little easy click with the thumb and bingo. However:
1) I have to push the switch a long way before it makes the click sound to drop/raise the seat and 
2) There's a lot of force needed to push the lever (relatively speaking). Maybe a bit more than using the front shifter.

Both of these factors contribute to me hesitating to use it as much as I would. I almost feel like I'm letting go of the bars to make it work and don't feel safe. My BF has no problems with his but he also has bigger and stronger hands.

Perhaps I just need to use it more to get used to it? (Just got back from a week of riding in Moab and Fruita and am so glad I had it. Fun!)

Thanks!
Shiloh


----------



## Cog Wild (Oct 10, 2006)

Two ideas - contact Gravity Dropper - your dropper might be faulty is it is so hard to use. Mine does take a little time to get going, but it should not be a deterrent to using it.
Also, check out Crank Brothers new seat dropper. It is very similar to the GD, but it has a less-force switch on the handlebars and also drops as far as you want it - not set amounts.

Gravity Droppers and just seat droppers rock, so I do hope you get it working!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I have the same problem. I have chronic problems with my thumbs from various torn ligaments and sometimes the only way I can get the gravity dropper switch to work is to take my opposite hand off the bars and use my whole hand. I'd also get it stuck in the in-between zone where it wouldn't stay up and wouldn't stay down and you'd have to continually mess with the collar to get it to work. I'm with you and got to the point where I'd rarely use it because it wasn't worth the hassle.

You can send it in for maintenance and they will replace the cable. The thing is - the dirt/sand/mud is bound to get in there again and you're back to square one. I've also crashed and broken the whole remote mechanism. Gravity Dropper is excellent with service. And my husband manages to keep his working fine most of the time. I just am tired of messing with it and think I'm done with the remote, at least.

I'm replacing mine with a Crank Brothers Joplin without the remote (one less thing to break) - the GD actually isn't tall enough to work on the Syren anyway.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Chuky loves her Joplin. We have both found that the Crotch Squeeze is an easy maneuver to perform on the fly, and I doubt we will ever bother with remotes.

Plus they look way cooler.

Which is important.

To some people.

JMH


----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks all!

We're going to try a few things as suggested here to see if I can get it to be easier to operate. In the meantime, I'm hoping GD is working on a voice operated seat...

Stripes, it's just got one position. And, no, no tire talk today...


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

I LOVE my GD and use it all the time, but man, the shifter is killing my right thumb. I've thought about switching it to the left side. Then it'll be a pull action with my index finger. After all, the thumbs are handling up-shifting (from a small ring to a bigger ring) already, which always seems a bit stiffer than down-shifting.

When I got my GD, I didn't think Maverick Speedball (now CB Joplin) had the diameter for my bike.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

mudworm said:


> I LOVE my GD and use it all the time, but man, the shifter is killing my right thumb. I've thought about switching it to the left side. Then it'll be a pull action with my index finger. After all, the thumbs are handling up-shifting (from a small ring to a bigger ring) already, which always seems a bit stiffer than down-shifting.
> 
> When I got my GD, I didn't think Maverick Speedball (now CB Joplin) had the diameter for my bike.


The Joplin won't come in a 27.2 until next year, so if you have a smaller seatpost diameter, you still can't go that route.


----------



## heath[email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Seatpost collar!*

I have had a GD for 3 years. If the seatpost collar is to tight it makes it very hard to push the lever to lower the seat. It binds the mechanism. I have done it several times changing the GD from bike to bike and loosing the collar abit solved it every time.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Go to a bike shop and get a Manitou IT (Infinite Travel) lever. It is the little lever used on Manitou forks with IT travel adjust. They work beautifully with Gravity Droppers. Both of Barny's bikes have that setup. It offers a much more natural and lower force activation of the post.


----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow. Excellent advice. Thanks!
Shiloh


----------

